# Barney's Farm LSD



## Sir Smoke (Apr 7, 2009)

Has anyone smoked this?
I'm ordering a 10 pack from attitude later this week, but wanted to see if anyone here has some cool nice things to say about it.

Oh, and is barney's farm pretty reliable when it comes to getting fems?


----------



## asphyxiated2 (Apr 7, 2009)

I got 10x Morning Glory fem. from Barneys farm. Planted two of them - grew to be hermies. Now planted two more of them - still growing, so we'll see. But I know one thing - won't ever order from them again. 

But regarding the LSD strain - as far as I know of, ye can't get them from anywhere else, so you're getting trial & error. Good luck))


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 7, 2009)

Barney's Farm - Red Diesel feminized - hermie mother and clone.
Dutch Passion - Blueberry & Strawberry Cough feminized - hermie mothers and many clones

I'm noticing a trend.

I've got a fem seed for 11 more strains, it'll be interesting to see if there are any that *don't* hermie.

.


----------



## pinkus (Apr 7, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> Barney's Farm - Red Diesel feminized - hermie mother and clone.
> Dutch Passion - Blueberry & Strawberry Cough feminized - hermie mothers and many clones
> 
> I'm noticing a trend.
> ...


just wondering are they turning hermie late in flower or all through? Also have any "true" female running at the same time? I've been avoiding Fem seeds because I like to try my own crosses and don't want to introduce any more hermies than is "natural" 

I just chopped two Mexis, the beans came from a schwag bag. One was a true hermie: all the branches except one female, all through flower. it turned out OK. The other is lemony, floral and except for being a little fluffy, perfect.
I'd give it a 10/10 in taste, 8/10 potency, 5/10 appearance. I'm glad I cloned her 

sorry to hear about the trannys, but I know from your posts you have deep field. oh yeah +rep and by the way you have the peakseeds BB up yet? DJ's BB is one of my all time favs.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 7, 2009)

*"just wondering are they turning hermie late in flower or all through?"*

I've been noticing the bananas about 5-6 weeks into flower. I had a few bananas on Strawberry Cough last grow (1 mother in pro mix and 4 clones in RDWC) but not a single banana on either of two SC clones I have going now. 


"* Also have any "true" female running at the same time?"

*Yes. A Dr Greenthumb mix pack S/I hybrid, fruity and tastey and not a single banana. Bubblegum (Serious), Kali Mist (Serious), Big Laughing (Dr Greenthumb). Nigh a banana to be seen. The Red Diesel clone that's hermied excessively was in the same RDWC container as the two Strawberry Cough clones that didn't hermie. The RD fem I got seems quite unstable.

*"sorry to hear about the trannys,"*

I was expecting some bananas, just not as bad as this Red Diesel. It's one of the trade offs for feminized seeds, IMO they're still the best way to sample a lot of strains inexpensively and quickly. When we find a strain we like through the fem seeds it's time to buy a pack of regulars to find a mother. Break out the tweezers, a spray bottle and a jug of Reverse.

.

*"have the peakseeds BB up yet? DJ's BB is one of my all time favs. "*

They came in yesterday, 27 days, everything perfect. DJ's BB is one I want too, and F13, Blue Moonshine, Blue Satillite, True Blueberry, .... 

.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 7, 2009)

*The Truth About Feminized Seeds*

by "G"

We explain how "feminized" seeds are made, why the plants are more likely to turn males, and how to use normal seeds to get a large all-female crop.

The idea of feminized seeds is heralded as a new wave of breeding enabling you to grow only females, but in reality it is a less reliable and less effective method than simply cloning your favorite plant. Feminizing seeds is nothing new; in fact, its done from a process that used to be called hermaphroditic breeding or Breeding with Herman.






*
Even a leaf can root!
*
During the 1970s and 80s it was often the case that the seeds you grew came from a bag of good bud. The bud usually had a name, but it was often made up by the local dealer trying to make his stash sound more exotic. In truth, you knew nothing about the parentage of the seeds that your bag contained. Sure, the female was great smoke  but you knew nothing of her size, shape, yield or genetics. The male involved was a total mystery; there was no way you could guess what the genetics of the pollen donor was. These seeds generally resulted in a range of plant genetics, which made one believe that there were a variety of males around when the female was budding.

As is often the case when genetics are mixed, you get failures and successes. More than one great breed was founded on a bag of random seeds. You would plant a hundred or so of the seeds you had, wait to see what Mother Nature  and your local dealer  had handed you, keep your fingers crossed hoping for a super-breed, and watched as some of the seeds came up. A few of the seedlings were sickly and didnt live long, while others were strong, vigorous, and grew like weeds (pun intended), so you culled the sickly, nourished the healthy, and picked your favorites. 







Through this lengthy and detailed process you would end up with a number of healthy young marijuana plants, which would be transplanted into large containers and, after ten to fourteen days, introduced to a budding cycle of 12 hours light and 12 hours dark. This causes the plants to elongate and show their sex, so it was easy to quickly find and kill the males and wait patiently (or impatiently!) for the remaining females to develop buds and ripen. Doing this inside grow rooms and greenhouses was easy and effective, but the seed planting and selection 







Fucking incredible, three weeks into floweringprocedure had to be repeated every year, and crops varied from big and dense to small and weak. We also found that after all that trouble of removing males, we sometimes ended up with females that switched sexes when they were stressed, resulting in accidental cross breeding  female plants were pollinated by females that developed male sex organs (hermaphrodites). We decided to grow out those seeds and, to our joy, we discovered that the ratio of females to males was skewed to a greater number of females. This was our discovery of hermaphroditic breeding.

Around the same time we were re-introduced to the method of cloning  I say re-introduced because while it wasnt a process we had been using, it was a simple gardening technique my grandmother had shown me years before as making cuttings. She would cut off a branch of a plant with a sharp knife and stick it into a hormone rooting solution, homemade from pieces of willow tree branches soaked in water. Growers these days buy rooting hormone, but the process is identical. 

I had a crop of 20 young plants of various strain backgrounds. We took two clones from each of the plants, and then used the budding light cycle to force the sex to show. Once we identified the male plants (half of them) we killed them and their clones, which still left us with ten large budding females and their 20 clones. 

Now we had ten different hybrid genetics in total with two clones from each to work with and choose from. Even though we were making great strides, we wanted a room full of the same breed with the same size and characteristics. Basically, we wanted many copies of one great female plant so made the decision to play Breeding Hermans. We took two clones from one female plant, stressed one of the clones until it developed male sex organs, and then bred it with the other female clone. To our delight it worked  we ended up with seeds that grew into females 85-90 percent of the time and were consistent with the original female plants characteristics. We could now plant around 30 to 40 seeds and end up with 30 female plants the same size with the same genetics. We were ecstatic.







*Placing clones in the soil
* 
However, silver linings often have a cloud attached and it was true in this case. *The female plants that developed from hermaphroditic seeds had the drawback of being far more likely than ordinary plants to develop male branches  turn Herman  when stressed.* More than once, a power, pump or light failure caused enough stress to the plants that they easily went hermaphroditic. Outdoors we had even more trouble; in bad-weather years we could end up with a plant from a feminized seed developing male flowers and blowing pollen all over the other plants, ruining our dreams of a sinsemilla crop. *We decided that feminized plants might have a place in our business industry, but it wouldnt be in our gardens. *

It was our dream to grow rooms full of females of consistent genetics, and we made our dream come true by going back to cloning. It was so simple that we couldnt believe that we hadnt thought of it before. We planted ten normal seeds and nourished them with love and care, but this time we took 25 clones from each plant instead of just two. Then we put the mothers into bud cycle and sexed them; within ten days we identified and killed off the male plants and their clones, and found that we had six large females in bud and around 150 female clones. We continued to bud the mothers as we began to grow our female clones, and finally decided there were two plants that stood out from the crowd  they were bigger, denser, and smelled the best, so we kept their clones and culled the others. We harvested all of the mothers then placed the 50 chosen young marijuana plants into two rooms and switched them to the budding cycle. We had developed a process that made our dream a reality: grow-rooms full of consistent female plants.







*Rooted clone being transplanted*

It doesnt take a horticulturist to see that using cloning to procure a room full of female cannabis plants is far more economical than growing feminized seeds that easily go hermaphroditic. It is simple to grow numerous female plants with only a few seeds of known genetics. For example, if you get ten seeds from a world-class marijuana breeder/bank, such as Burmese from Vancouver Island Seed Company (VISC), those seeds should become ten 







seedlings. At three to four weeks, take ten cuttings from each of the plants, then flip the plants to the bud cycle. Kill males as they show their sex and get rid of their clones, and you should be left with about five large budding females (more or less) and 50 guaranteed female clones of the same pure genetics, without any hermaphroditic tendencies. 

So, for the price of ten seeds you end up with dozens of pure female plants, instead of purchasing feminized seeds only to get an unstable and unpredictable hermaphroditic breed. You can use regular seeds to grow an all-female crop, and thats why we dont sell feminized seeds.


https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/180240-question-about-fem-seeds.html

.

Great article

.


----------



## Shonuff504 (Apr 23, 2009)

LSD place 3rd this year in the cannabis cup. I reccently had the opportunity to smoke some... and i have to tell you its some of the best smoke i came across in a long time. The taste is earthy with a some lemon and diesel. The smoke is potent and hits you right away. I'm currently growing some feminized LSD's. I wish i would of known that feminized barney's farm seeds have a tendency to turn hermie O well hope none of mine do


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 25, 2009)

I am growing BF LSD fem. 5 weeks into flower with no sign of a hermie - all female from fem seeds. Three clones for next grow and no sign of a problem. Impressive plant when grown next to a BF Blue Cheese. Multiple colas (fimmed and supercropped), can take max nutes and expect a big harvest.


----------



## DEEGEE976 (Jun 20, 2009)

I had 2 lsd and took 8 cuttings then flowered the two, i got 8 1/2 oz bone dry but i had to end a week early cuz of early signs of mold (got scared). out of the 8 cuttings 2 died the other 6 will done in a couple of weeks


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 20, 2009)

Just finished my LSD grow about 3 weeks ago. About 6.7oz from two plants. Very trippy and up high to start that last about 2 hours and then the mellow but not couch lock effects take hold and you just smile until you sleep peacefully. No carryover the next day but I repeat! LOL! My top strain so far. Have another batch with 3 LSD from clones of the first batch (grew that batch from fem seeds) and I just turned them to 12/12 on Thursday. I expect a repeat performance. Have in the line-up for next grow - Purple wreck - regs, Grape Purps- fems, Purple skunk - reg and 1 free Ca. Hash and one Blue Hash from the Purple Wreck attitude order. May crossbreed to learn a new skill as soon as I figure out what the new stuff is like. I'm hoping for an Purple LSD Hash Wreck at some point. That may turn me inside out and backwards! 

That LSD does look like it's getting mold but it's not and my flowering dried to look like it's covered with cotton candy or milk weed thistle!


----------



## Cannabis Corpse (Aug 22, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Just finished my LSD grow about 3 weeks ago. About 6.7oz from two plants. Very trippy and up high to start that last about 2 hours and then the mellow but not couch lock effects take hold and you just smile until you sleep peacefully. No carryover the next day but I repeat! LOL! My top strain so far. Have another batch with 3 LSD from clones of the first batch (grew that batch from fem seeds) and I just turned them to 12/12 on Thursday. I expect a repeat performance. Have in the line-up for next grow - Purple wreck - regs, Grape Purps- fems, Purple skunk - reg and 1 free Ca. Hash and one Blue Hash from the Purple Wreck attitude order. May crossbreed to learn a new skill as soon as I figure out what the new stuff is like. I'm hoping for an Purple LSD Hash Wreck at some point. That may turn me inside out and backwards!
> 
> That LSD does look like it's getting mold but it's not and my flowering dried to look like it's covered with cotton candy or milk weed thistle!


bravo mostly crazy. i just got a lil more excited about my order of LSD. those yeilds and that high both sound mighty impressive. im also getin sum purple wreck too. purty pumped now,thanx bro.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 22, 2009)

Glad to be of assistance CC. I finished my second grow with clones of the LSD (not easy but not hard to clone). When I checked the trichs before I cut it had about 2x the first grow. Today I vaped a 2 week cure bud and as I suspected it has increased power and taste delicious. Big head rush and trippy followed by an intense F it all relaxation. This batch might have to be my after work weed! LOL!


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 22, 2009)

Has anyone been able to order Utopia Haze from Barney's?? I'm really trying to get some of that but I cant seem to find it anywhere?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 22, 2009)

They have it at Attitude. A good reliable see company and used by many.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-seeds/barneys-farm-feminized-seeds/barneys-farm-utopia-haze-feminized/prod_1160.html

They also have regular UH seeds.


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome man thanks! I am definitely ordering them for my next grow. I'm not sure whether I should go with 5 fem seeds for $71 or 10 regular seeds for the same price? Any opinions?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 23, 2009)

Gonna get 5 fems on average either way which is probably why they price it that way. If you are not breeding get the fems. Saves a lot of hassle for a new grower.


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah I think I will go with the fems. But thanks for the input man. I might also order a sativa or indica pack of mixed seeds from the greenhouse seed co. I was tempted to order some super lemon haze but I think that the high might be too strong and really knock me on my ass haha.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're growing hydro take it from me, pick one strain and learn it (even if you don't like the finished product - unlikely). Reason is different strains need different nute levels for optimum harvest. For instance I had LSD and Blue Cheese the last grow and the 2 - LSD could take whatever I wanted to throw at it and the 1 - BC likes a light-medium dose and the high dose I gave them just blew her out of the water. There are also height differences to consider and moving lights around to keep an even canopy in that case is a real pain. 

FYI folks, Attitude has Subcool's seeds in stock. Snagged my 10 - Panadora's Box and also ordered 10 fem LSD. $217 with sleath guaranteed shipping in the mug. Used 420 as the coupon code for 10% off and it still works. Still expensive but I know they'll be worth it!


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey thanks again for the advice. I was really looking at all the different strains you can purchase and I just got so happy thinking to myself that soon enough I will be smoking some real good herb for once...I can't begin to tell you how dumb most people are when it comes to good bud in my area. People charge $20 for 1 gram of terrible mids with tons of seeds and stems and it will barely even get you high. It really pisses me off and that's why I've felt the need to actually grow my own stuff. And its great because the people are so dumb that I'm going to charge them $35 for 1 gram and either $550 or $600 for an ounce. The one thing that I'm really hoping for is a great yield. I only have the one plant going in the bubbleponics system but she is doing really well. She has over 20 main colas going so I really hope she gives me 6-8 ounces of dried buds. I just measured her a few minutes ago and I can't believe it but she's 47 inches tall now! And only into day 15 of flowering! Any opinions on how tall she'll end up if I flower her for 8-9 weeks??


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 24, 2009)

They usually stop growing 2-3 weeks into flower. Some go as far as 4 weeks but not many. I'd think you are close to the top on vertical growth. Then they concentrate on the flower for the rest of the grow.


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 24, 2009)

That sounds perfect ha. I hope they concentrate from here on out on just the buds. Right now most of them are tiny about the size of a small thumb lol


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine hang around that stage for a week or so and then one day and you notice they got bigger you think. Then the next day you are sure!


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 24, 2009)

Man you dont know how good it is to hear that But I also am very sad that I have to leave my girl to finish with my other family members because I'm leaving for college on Saturday I'm going to have to just come back in like 6 or 7 weeks and if I'm lucky they'll be ready when I'm home so I can chop them down, trim them, and start to cure them- oh yeah and of course flash dry a few buds and try them...But it's gonna be really weird not seeing my girl every day and not feeding her, hanging out with her, and taking care of her. But hey at least I'll have tons of fun hanging out at college ha. Heres some current pics from a few days ago that I took


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 24, 2009)

Well have fun at college! That was 30 years ago for me. We wrote on stone tablets! Took forever! LOL! Hope your family members take good care of your girls and have them get on this site it they need help! No really! 6-7 weeks sounds about right for when they should be done. 

I microwaved my first bud I ever grew. I understand the "just had too". Tasted like a toad sandwich with a side of lillypad washed down with river water!

Have a save trip!


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 24, 2009)

Haha thanks man I am really excited to start! I'll definitely try and tell them to take pictures and send them to me so I can still post them on her and let everybody know how they're doing.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 24, 2009)

Works for me. Never tried to help someone third hand! LOL!


----------



## EL KUSH (Sep 1, 2009)

any more info on the lsd deff want to get here what is the avg yeild hydro


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 1, 2009)

I had 2 plants and pulled about 3 1/2 oz of solid bud per plant starting with about 200 watts of cfl's for veg and a 250watt hps with CFL side lights, 5 week veg and and a 8 week flower. Buds start to plump up about week 4 and finish quick. I also fimmed them in veg and supercropped early in flower. They can take whatever you can dish out. Solid cross of the skunk and Mazar. Very consistant growth pattern on all plants. They could have been twins. I took one clone for each of the twins for my second grow of this strain. Cloning is easy if you are patient. They took about 10 days to root well.


----------



## ijustgrowGREEN (Sep 1, 2009)

for those who have grown LSD, what is the odor level like?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 1, 2009)

Not a big problem but it does smell a bit at the end. It has skunk in it and it smells like it eventually. I was able to control/hide the smell with a half cup of pinesol blue in a bucket of water with a fan blowing on it but I don't get a lot of "guests"


----------



## ijustgrowGREEN (Sep 1, 2009)

very good, thanks Mostlycrazy.....


----------



## kvieiro09 (Sep 21, 2009)

it smells real good bud its not a heavy smell .. im in 3 weeks in flowering and their slowly plumping and looking nice..


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 21, 2009)

That's when they start! Sometimes I just sit in the grow room and listen to some good tunes, smoke a bowl and smell! LOL!


----------



## GreeneyedGardener (Oct 18, 2009)

My experiance with LSD has, unfortuantely, not been as good as everyone elses.
I'm on the final week right now of my thing - one LSD, one Blue Cheese, one Pure Power, and six White Widow. Of the strains mentioned, the LSD is the poorest producer of the bunch. I know it's impossible to eyeball with any accuracy, but I'd say I'm only seeing maybe an oz, mabe a oz and a half off of it? I hope the buzz will be as good as mentioned above.
The good news is that some of the low satilitties got a few seeds from a nearby white widow plant, so am very curious to see a widow/lsd hybrid for next time.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 19, 2009)

The LSD likes high nutes and the blue cheese does not but don't know about the others. I blew out my blue cheese to get the lsd to where they needed to be.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Oct 19, 2009)

did you go with the fem version?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 19, 2009)

Only kind I could buy. I have a new set in seedling stage now. Let me know if you know where I can get regs. I'd actually like a male or two for breeding purposes.


----------



## nicfguy (May 18, 2010)

Hello All

As you can see I am new to the site.
I have a question or 2.

Do the clear hairs on the Barnies LSD turn colour when they start to rippen?
Like most other plants do. Red, Brown etc.
I have a Barnies LSD budding right now under 450 watts of HPS.
It will be 8 weeks budding this Friday May 21 st.
It sure does look nice. All Fem no herm.

Also this plant is only supposed to grow 50 to 60 Centimeters tops. Thats about 24 inches.
Well mine is at 42 inches. Started budding it when it reached 18 inches.
60 to 65 days for budding apperantly. Well it is almost that long now and no colour change in hairs.

Will the hairs change colour? Asking this so I will no when to harvest. I want them CBDs & CBNs. I don't want just pure THC.
No good for you pure THC.

Thanks for any help.

nicfguy


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (May 19, 2010)

How long from start to finish?


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (May 19, 2010)

DEEGEE976 said:


> I had 2 lsd and took 8 cuttings then flowered the two, i got 8 1/2 oz bone dry but i had to end a week early cuz of early signs of mold (got scared). out of the 8 cuttings 2 died the other 6 will done in a couple of weeks



did you grow then inside or out and if inside what watts, soil or hydro and how long from start to finish thanks


----------



## waverider (May 26, 2010)

Whats your PPM during flower for LSD?


----------



## JUST GROW IT (May 27, 2010)

Ok nice info guys but it kinda scared me. I ordered 10 fem seeds yesterday prior to reading this thread and I'm really wondering about the yields. They seem rather weak, did any of you use Co2 or LEDS and what kinda nutris was used. I'm looking to bring something new to the table in my area. So I'm really curious this strain. Any help would be awsome. Thanks


----------



## hansoff (Jul 9, 2010)

just planted 5 pineapple chuncks and all 5 came up ... frist time trying these seeds will keep all posted on how there doin ( maybe some pics later )


----------



## hansoff (Jul 9, 2010)

got 5 of 5 i ordered up .... looking good so far


----------



## shifty1 (Jul 9, 2010)

@just grow it, do not be concerned the lsd yields well in my opinion. Grew 15 seeds of this and had probably 5 different phenos. The 3 to look for are as follows one will smell like lemons and be fairly bushy and yield well, another one will have more crystals then the rest and stretches during flowering and last pheno I found and like was more on the mazar side doesn't yield well but really stones you.
Included a shot of the second pheno never kept this pheno really enjoyed the taste and high on the lemon pheno. My average yield was about 2 oz per plant in 2 gallon pots.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jul 9, 2010)

shifty1 said:


> @just grow it, do not be concerned the lsd yields well in my opinion. Grew 15 seeds of this and had probably 5 different phenos. The 3 to look for are as follows one will smell like lemons and be fairly bushy and yield well, another one will have more crystals then the rest and stretches during flowering and last pheno I found and like was more on the mazar side doesn't yield well but really stones you.
> Included a shot of the second pheno never kept this pheno really enjoyed the taste and high on the lemon pheno. My average yield was about 2 oz per plant in 2 gallon pots.


 What lighting are you using, and how long did you veg?


----------



## shifty1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Been awhile since I grew her but if my memory serves me correctly vegged for about 3-5 wks some where in there. Grown under 1000 hps all organic. Seen the lsd grown in hydro, soil and coco and have to say the yield are not that different between all three methods. Haven't dailed her in yet because I have 10 strains on the go. But I have her tuck away so I can improve apon my previous results.
Included a shot of my friends plant he grew. As you can see the weight is there.His were grown under 600 watt hps. You just have to find the right pheno and you are golden.


----------



## pattmarenteau (Jul 30, 2010)

couple of pics of my BF LSD fems im getting nervous cause of all this bad luck talk! i have 5 and they seem to be doing well


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Sep 13, 2010)

Currently flowering this strain, and it's wonderful! No hemies in my batch......two different phenos definitely noticed...one is taller with a little more spacing in between the nodes, and smells of earthy clean laundry lol....the other is short and dense, more of the indica comes out and it smells very very skunky.......I'm more prone to like the shorter indicas which is why I cloned those to keep for future generations and experiments, but in my experience and opinion, LSD from Barneys is a joy to grow and Barneys consistently puts out top quality strains over and over again....


----------



## Killer Bud (Sep 14, 2010)

Just harvested one of my LSD plants. Very nice and easy grow. I used Earth Juice Nutes (Grow, Bloom, and Catalyst) for the grow which the plant seemed to love very much. I got about 4.5 Oz dry off one plant which was about 3 1/2 - 4ft tall. Which isnt too bad for vegging 1.5months. Very nice lemony smoke. Little skunky smell while growing but not too overwelming. Smoked 2 joints of it with my wife at a nature preserve and almost fell asleep on the benches lol damn good smoke!. Liked it so much we Deff gonna do atleast 1 LSD plant each grow. Just put my second in to flowering now at about 2ft so should get pretty big. Vegged it for 2 1/2 months so i could take many clippings.


----------



## Pure (Sep 23, 2010)

Good to hear,

Everyone that has stuck with their LSD till the end has not sounded too disappointed. Cool Beans!! LSD is part of the next push!! Thanks all...


Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## nYcdankness (Oct 13, 2010)

Im in the 3rd week of flowering my lsd. Its one of 4 plants under a 400w hps, and doing pretty good. Its incredibly tall with a lot of branches that started low on the stem and grow straight up. From the looks of things im expecting a huge yeild. The main cola has 16 bud nodes growing, and about 10 nodes on each of the 10 or so branches. Im comapring it to a seedsman ww (the other plants next to it), and seeing that it deff is developing slower. my thoughts on this is that each node is growing slower simply bc there are more bud nodes and so the growth energy is divided up more.

During veg, the plant grew about 2 inches a day! it was chasing the light, but didnt seem to stretch too bad, with new nodes about 2 inches apart. I took 4 clones and they easily rooted and are over a foot in just 2 weeks.

the plant can take (and seems to crave max nutes) ... well see how it goes but as of now this looks to be a regualar for me.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Dec 6, 2010)

BUMP. 

I know this thread is old, but i'm really looking hard at this LSD strain, and i'm looking for more reviewers. Please include soil/hydro, indoor/outdoor, light type.


----------



## Killer Bud (Dec 6, 2010)

You will not be disappointed! This is a very nice plant. Lots of frosty buds. Im growing now, for the second time. First time came out amazing! i loved the smoke. This is my wifes fav, she loves it. Smells like lemon fuel. A++ Strain


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been growing it for about a year now, and I would highly recommend it. It does great organically, indoors in soil, under 600w hps. Very unique smell and taste, excellent bag appeal/appearance. Can get tall if you aren't careful, but can also pack on the buds pretty well. I would call it a medium feeder...too much and she will start clawing. I can post some pics if anyone is interested...

And watch out for the potency...you don't really trip, but man do you get high...


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I grew it before,,,I'm sure i have a journal here somewhere,,,Just cant find It. I was impressed at the bud's not the High,,,They looked perfect dense,,But Light weight. Grew them under a 600 watt, I think? Nice Looking plant and Buds,,,But The Buzz I was looking for was just not there IMO. I still have a seed or 2 left.


----------



## Hyman (Dec 6, 2010)

I can attest, they do great. They definitely get tall through flower, but quality is there. Haven't smoked any yet (9 weeks into flower), but it sure looks promising.


----------



## Slurpy (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm on week 8 of flowering my LSD and Great White Shark. My LSD's leafs have all gone yellow now and buds look pretty swollen. I'll most likely go 9 weeks with the LSD and 9.5-10 weeks for the Great White Shark. My LSD's buds look so pretty but as far as yield nothing too impressive although I only vegged them both for 4 weeks. I had an issue with Barney's Vanilla Kush going herm on me but so far LSD looks ok.


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Jan 19, 2011)

Absolutely love this stain! On my fourth gen of it.....just actually crossed it with my bubblegum...hoping for something with the LSD punch and the BGs huge yielding potential (this one made monster colas)......great choice...top shelf stuff!


----------



## Aussie5468 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bought 5 x Barney's Farm fem LSD, planted 3 in pH'd rockwool. 2/3 sprouted.

Also planted at the same time:

1 x BF fem. Vanilla Kush freebie -failed to germinate
1x fem. Kandy Kush freebie (Reserva Primada??) - failed to germinate.
5 x non fem. Blue Mystic (Nirvana), 2/5 sprouted.

I'd better find at least 3 decent mother amongst that lot to make me a happy customer!!


----------



## mrheaphy (May 11, 2011)

I grew two pheno types of this LSD strain.

Firstly there is quite a considerable difference between these two pheno in terms of potency, smell and grow height, yet similar in visual appearance of finished product. First pheno is more Indica, growing short with very thick stems, musky weak smell and a shorter finishing time of around 55-60days. The second pheno grows taller with more visual crystals and a melon/sweet flavor, I picked this one to early, so it really needed at least 60-65days to mature. I assume this second pheno type is more on the lines of what is claimed on paper.

I was quite surprised at how much these seeds differ, to the point where they each pheno could be considered it's own strain. Anyhow if your lucky to get a great batch of seeds with the correct characteristics then keep it for a mum!

Overall LSD is very gnarley looking weed, grew very dense. I ain't seen anything like it before, maybe it's due to growing in large pots of coco under intense lighting, but this strain certainly reponds well to alot of light/large pots. Bit weak on the flavor/smell front, but again that could be the growing conditions. Potency I wasn't hugely impressed with, at least not the 23% they claim on paper, though some buds certainly were kickass strong, but on average THC content is not overly huge. (again I assume this is very grow condition/nute dependant)

Yeilded around 0.75gram/watt and i seen someone on other forum get over one gram per watt......so no complaints there.

The high is great, clean and solid. But very tiresome once high has passeed which is good if sleep is required, but not so good for morning smoking.


----------



## ShinRaSensi420 (Aug 8, 2011)

Got 4/5 to germinate and they are 1 day after transplant under the t5's. They got 7 more weeks at least til the blue cheese comes outta the 1000 watt square meter grow tent. I will post my results when i have them, but totally looking forward to it after this forum. Awesome job on the reports by the way to all.


----------



## Olimar (Jul 5, 2013)

Thread necromancy! If you're interested in LSD, you should follow miz.khalifa's grow journal here:
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/672291-second-grow-still-noob-come.html


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 5, 2013)

few shots of my barneys farm blue cheese day 33 from flip......


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 26, 2013)

Just popped! 4 outta 5 LSD! Hope they survive through veg!


----------

